# Robbed in Huroc Park



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

A couple days ago a guy I know was there alone at 8 pm and was held up at gun point. The perp has not been caught. Just a heads up to watch your back if there is no one else around. If you see someone approaching without a fishing rod, you may want to be on guard. I don't have a description other than a young white guy. I'll see what else I can find out, next time I talk to the victim.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

We can only hope the next person this *****bag tries to hold up is a CPL holder....


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

dont need a cpl, michigan is a open carry state


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

thats nuts that someone was in that position . it is a open carry state. but come over to dearborn and open carry without getting harassed. . i always frequent there. jesus why do people steel from other hardworking people. very upsetting.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

What a screwed up situation. At least you were not harmed.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

It wasn't me Diztortion and the guy is not a member here.

I really don't like to think of having to carry a handgun to go fishing. Kinda takes some of the fun out, if you have to carry to do it.

Before this happened, I would not go to the park alone at night. There has been gang activity around there for some time now. I learned a long time ago that the best defense for a confrontation is to not be there. Don't put yourself in situations that could bring on a problem. It sucks that we live in that type of world, but it's a reality.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I carry 90% of the time, and fish huroc a ton, maybe my second home. Alot of guys carry down there, they or he got lucky as hell it wasnt me, or one of the other guys who carry. Plus as a former Marine, I am quite proficient with my 45. No doubt about it, I load man killers, nasty nasty round. I would say with out a doubt if it grazed you, it would take what ever it touched off. 

Prime example, just when I would even consider not carrying a story like this comes out. 

Well times are hard, what are you actually going to get off a fisherman anyway? Most the time we are flat broke, got sand in our gear, and low on line. Might have a jig or two, lucky to have skiens, or bags. Heck my ol'lady thinks that buying some swivels entitles her to a new pair of jeans.:lol:

Messed up world today:rant::sad:


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow I cannot believe this area has become such a craphole. I remember when I was little it was a lot nicer now it seems like it has taken a turn for the worst. Funny today my friend (who carries) and myself were fishing around that area, and discussing about what would happen if someone tried that on him, and than I come on and read this. Guy is very lucky to get away with that IMHO.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

bassmaster2000 said:


> Wow I cannot believe this area has become such a craphole. I remember when I was little it was a lot nicer now it seems like it has taken a turn for the worst. Funny today my friend (who carries) and myself were fishing around that area, and discussing about what would happen if someone tried that on him, and than I come on and read this. Guy is very lucky to get away with that IMHO.



Extremely lucky, I bet that there will be a bunch of people carrying now. Probably be a lot nicer fisherman there too.....imagine when someone snags your gear..... I bet it will sound like this "MY Bad My Bad...didnt mean to cast over you":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Was there a news report on this?
It seems an armed robbery would warrant.
I can't find anything.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Was this one of the regulars down there that got robbed? i'm just curious, wondering if I know them(pm welcome for that info) but on the topic, the robber got lucky, because I know for a fact a good majority of the regulars down there always carry, myself included. Not a whole lot worse out there that pisses me off more than a thief. Hope they catch the POS and hope it doesn't happen again, but if it does, I hope they run into the right guy
-Zach


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Carrying and pulling the trigger on another human are a little different. Carry in the open, so you deter having to pull the trigger. Many trained soldiers freeze up when first having to fire on the enemy. A concealed weapon means you are more likely to face the moment of truth.

The thief is in his mid 20s average height and weight, with a dark hair and a thin beard. I've seen this guy myself. The first time I saw him I got a bad vibe off of him. He was hanging [more like "lurking"] around the park for a few days, before this happened.

No, it wasn't in the news, because the victim didn't call the cops. He has decided that he wants to handle it himself . I totally disagree with that attitude, because while he's "handling" it, it leaves this idiot running around loose. Handling it yourself only puts you in danger of ending up in worse trouble than the thief. I'll see if I can talk him into reporting it, but I doubt it. He really doesn't want me to tell people who he is. The thief got $242.00.

That park is getting to be a fiasco. Yesterday I saw the following:
1] 2 canoes by the dam 
2] A guy drinking
3] Two older guys [one about 70 yrs old] fishing for shad off of the footbridge. I think they didn't know what kind of fish they were. One guy even left and ran to the bait shop for some worms, because the fish weren't hitting their minnows :lol:.
4] People snagging shad
5] People netting shad
6] a guy and gal making out and rubbing each others privates, with children running around.

Geesh :yikes:!


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Steelmon said:


> Carrying and pulling the trigger on another human are a little different. Carry in the open, so you deter having to pull the trigger. Many trained soldiers freeze up when first having to fire on the enemy. A concealed weapon means you are more likely to face the moment of truth.
> 
> The thief is in his mid 20s average height and weight, with a dark hair and a thin beard. I've seen this guy myself. The first time I saw him I got a bad vibe off of him. He was hanging [more like "lurking"] around the park for a few days, before this happened.
> 
> ...


This is just flat out sad. We live in a messed up world (for lack of more appropriate terminology). So sad that you have to carry a firearm to the river for your safety. Personally, I think we should all be embarrassed for letting our world come to this. I am not saying that any of us are at fault but society generally is out of control.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

thats crazy. whats he gunna rob you for a couple jigs, or plastics. ive never seen any gang related ppl around there. but i guess its moving on in


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah it is crazy! I will say this, if you point a gun at me you had better be 100% ready to use it. I may or may not be carrying, but a 6'2" 270 lb guy with a 10' pole in thier hand can inflict some damage in need be.

Also, note to self, leave all but my fishing license in the truck.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

This really shouldn't be a suprise to anyone. There is just an increasing amount of worthless people in or society. 
Actually though, I had my tackle box stolen from right behind my back in the park, in broad daylight, one day in the 70s. 

I don't go to the park at night. The only times I've been there after dark, anybody else with half a brain would be home in front of a heater . I guess I shouldn't have said "gang activity" exactly, but we used to have a problem with taggers on the bathroom building and other spots, as well as groups of young people roaming around and acting stupid. Maybe the city has curbed some of that.

IMO the city should have a foot patrol cop in the park during warm weather. 

Just to be safe, I wouldn't even fish in Huroc Park, if I were you guys :evil:.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Set him up get a half dozen gun toters down there and wait him out. All that you have to do is pop him in the leg a couple of times as he runs off with your wallet, I am sure that he will be happy to give it back to you when he is looking at a lot of guns.All that I carry is one wicked spyder knife and that is for killing wolves,bears, or mauntain lions if they get in an attack mode.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> All that you have to do is pop him in the leg a couple of times as he runs off with your wallet, I am sure that he will be happy to give it back to you when he is looking at a lot of guns.


Unfortunately (fortunately?) that isn't allowed under MI law. You cannot shoot a fleeing person in the back, regardless of whether or not he robbed you. You may use deadly force to protect yourself or others from mortal danger, but only if you are in imminent fear for your/their life.

An LEO friend of mine tells us that if we draw, be prepared to go to jail. You NEVER try to "pop him in the leg a couple of times", :rant: if you are going to use that weapon, be prepared to use deadly force, and be da**ed sure of your surroundings. 

A perfect example is the 65 year-old man who was robbed in Detroit this past May. He had a CPL and started chasing after/shooting at the kid who robbed him and took his SUV. One of his stray bullets entered a nearby home and killed a 69 year-old woman who was watching TV. The robbery victim was charged, rightly so, with manslaugter; the 19 year-old punk who robbed him got felony murder.

Sorry, I don't mean to hi-jack the thread, but it seems a lot of people think that a CPL in MI :sad:is a license to just start shooting.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

we're talking about zombies. Then I say unload on those suckers! :yikes:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not a funny subject, but I just always try to find something humorous, so check this out.






And if you enjoyed that, then try this.







I have fished Huroc in the dark many times. Seen some people hanging around I wouldn't associate with, but never felt endangered or threatened. I never carry $242.00, though. I carry plastic that can access far more, and can be cancelled with a phone call. Been thinking about getting a CPL for years. Maybe before the end of this year.... Hope someone enjoyed the videos.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

#6 doesnt sound too bad......


----------

